# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Dieet: mediterrane dieet beschermt tegen kanker en huidveroudering

## FRANCOIS580

*Dieet: mediterrane dieet beschermt tegen kanker en huidveroudering
*
Je voeding bepaald voor een belangrijk gedeelte je gezondheid. Niet alleen je voeding, maar ook je eetgewoonten. Gezonde eet- en leefgewoonten beschermen je tegen allerlei aandoeningen. Ongezonde eetgewoonten brengen gezondheid ernstig in gevaar. Niet alleen in de keuken, maar ook binnen een gezond eetpatroon staat het gebruik van kruiden centraal. Het mediterrane dieet, afkomstig uit landen langsheen de Middellandse Zee zoals Spanje, Griekenland en Portugal, bewijst het belang van kruiden voor je gezondheid. Wat zijn de principes van dit mediterrane dieet en welke invloed heeft het op je gezondheid?.../...

*Link bij dit artikel:*
Dieet mediterrane dieet beschermt tegen kanker en huidveroudering

----------


## christel1

Sorry François maar dit geloof ik nu echt niet. Ben eens op reis geweest naar Portugal en de mensen zien er daar echt heel oud uit op een leeftijd van bv 60, waar hier de vrouwen nog koket rondlopen zijn ze daar echt oud en versleten. Hoe gezond ze daar ook mogen eten en in het zuiden van Frankrijk vind je heel veel charcuterie enzo die je best kan vergelijken met de charcuterie van hier en wordt er ook veel rood vlees gegeten. En vijgen zijn zo iets typisch zuiderlijk en toch zouden de mensen die er niet mogen eten ? En ook rood vlees eten ze daar heel veel hoor. Als je geen rood vlees wil eten dan moet je naar Canada gaan, die eten daar geen rood vlees, alle vlees wordt daar echt heel hard gebakken maar ja de zon schijnt daar nu ook niet zo vaak dan in het zuiden he ?

----------


## gossie

Meen je dit nu echt, Francois580, dat een mediterrane dieet beschermd tegen kanker en huidveroudering? 
Ik ben het met Christel eens.

----------


## dotito

Goh....langs de ene kant vind ik persoonlijk dat die mensen in buitenland er wel gezonder uitzien. Mooie kleur, gezond glanzend haar van de gezonde vetten. Eten ook meer olijfolie dan boter. En ik geloof ook wel dat er minder hart/vaatziekte zijn door het bewuster omgaan met vlees, daar er meer vis word gegeten. Maar nu geloven dat het beschermt tegen kanker vind ik niet zo. Als je die ziekte moet krijgen krijg je het toch. En qua huidveroudering tja...je hebt mensen die er die er snel oud uitzien, en je hebt mensen die er nog jong uitzien voor hun leeftijd dat heb je hier bij ons ook. Ik geloof vooral dat dat komt door de nodige zon dat die mensen daar hebben. Maar beschermen tegen huidveroudering???

----------


## Flogiston

Het ligt er denk ik maar net aan naar welke soort kanker je kijkt.

Mensen in het mediterrane gebied krijgen (gemiddeld!) andere soorten kankers dan wij.

Als je nu heel beperkt kijkt, en alleen naar die kankers kijkt die hier vaker voorkomen dan in het mediterrane gebied, dan lijkt het net of de mediterrane mensen minder kanker krijgen dan wij.

Maar als je juist naar de andere kankersoorten kijkt, namelijk die kankersoorten die juist in het mediterrane gebied vaker voorkomen dan hier, dan lijkt het net of wij juist degenen zijn die minder vaak kanker krijgen.

Het ligt er dus maar net aan hoe strak je oogkleppen zijn afgesteld. ;-)

Het beste is natuurlijk, die oogkleppen helemaal af te zetten, en naar het totaalbeeld te kijken. Dat is de enige manier om inzicht te krijgen.

Maar dan nog... Goed, er zijn kankersoorten die in het mediterrane gebied minder vaak voorkomen dan hier. Maar: ligt dat dan automatisch aan het dieet? Dat is maar één van de vele mogelijkheden - dus ook een vorm van oogkleppen.

Het zou net zo goed kunnen liggen aan de bereidingswijze van het voedsel. Of aan genetische verschillen. Of aan bacteriën en virussen - we weten immers dat ook die kanker kunnen veroorzaken, of dat ze kunnen bijdragen aan het gevoeliger of juist minder gevoelig worden voor kanker door andere oorzaken. Verder zou het kunnen liggen aan de temperatuur, aan de hoeveelheid licht, aan de cultuur (gedragingen), enzovoort, enzovoort, enzovoort.

Stellen dat kanker daar minder vaak voorkomt dan hier is al een beperkte voorstelling van zaken. Verder gaan op die route en stellen dat dit "feit" wordt veroorzaakt door het dieet, is alsof je na de eerste foute afslag nogmaals een foute afslag neemt.

----------


## christel1

Ik heb gelogeerd in een dorpje maar hoe het noemde dat weet ik echt niet meer, het is ook al zo lang geleden ongeveer 25 jaar, mijn kinderen waren nog niet geboren en echt ik zag daar een vrouw die even oud was dan mijn moeder toen, 60 en ik dacht echt dat ze 80 was, de armoede die ze daar kenden was echt niet meer van deze tijd. Wassen deden ze nog op een steen buiten met de borstel op schrobben en de ezelkes liepen daar nog overal rond en ook lelijke straathonden en voor de mensen die daar leefden was het verschrikkelijk duur, voor ons spotgoedkoop... en de etenswijze is daar wel anders maar echt niet gevarieerd te noemen toch niet in de kleine dorpjes, wel olijfolie enzo maar ook gewone frituurolie en de frieten trokken op niks... 
Glanzend haar, daar ken ik een trukje voor dat ze in de warme landen gebruiken, weet ik van een marokaans meisje, die geven hun haar regelmatig een olijfoliebad, gewoon een halve bus olijfolie op hun haar kappen en daar gaan ze dan mee slapen en de dag erna wassen ze hun haar gewoon met shampoo gelijk als wij... en die deed ook olijfolie als masker op haar haar om de krullen er mooi door te krijgen dus had niks met haar eetgewoontes te maken.

----------


## Raimun

Voor wie meer info over dat Mediteraandieet en het betreffende onderzoek wil lezen :
zoek op www.kanker-actueel.nl
het gaat inderdaad over 'n Europees onderzoek ivm. maag- en darmkanker !!
de resultaten geven slechts 'n mogelijk verband aan ....

----------


## christel1

Raimun, waar moet je dan gaan op klikken of moet je je eerst registreren eer je kan gaan lezen ? Want ik vind het niet en zou het ook wel willen lezen dus. Dank u voor de info

----------


## Raimun

Op de start pagina van die side , heb je rts boven 'n zoekfunctie 
daar tik je : mediteraan dieet ....en vervolgens op : zoek

In de linkse kolom zie je dan de link naar dat artikel ..
daarop klikken en je bent er ..
Veel lees plezier

----------


## christel1

Lukt dus echt niet Raimun...

----------


## Raimun

Ik heb zojuist dezelfde bewerking gedaan zoals ik je beschreven heb , was dadelijk op die side ...gewoon op de link geklikt !!
via die zoekfunctie kom je in de linkse kolom bij "Search Results " op dat art. klikken 
het moet lukken Christel 

ofwel probeer je met onderstaande link ..
succes ! 

http://www.kanker-actueel.nl/NL/index.html

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Heb ik hier al verrassende opinies gelezen. Het gaat hier toch niet om hoe oud iemand is of eruit ziet he?...

----------

